# Sick pitbull need advice



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok idk wut to do. Many of yu have probably read some of my questions and know my female has some kind of rash. Well the situation has gotten worse, it's spreading and now she's scratching till she bleeds constantly all day long. Here's the thing, I can't afford to get her tested for allergies but now it's worse bcuz I can't find a job and my husband just lost his job this morning... So the question is (plz don't judge) but is it fair to sell my male to get her the treatment she needs? I don't want to lose either bcuz I love them but idk wut else to do. I've tried and tried to get a job but the economy sucks so bad no one is hiring...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

With all of the problems I've read that you have with the dog I don't think your going to have an easy time selling the dog especially without papers.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

My male has papers, and it's not like I want to sell him but I have nothing else to sell... I love my dogs and I certainly don't want to sell either if them bcuz if their breed I don't want them to end up in the wrong hands

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> My male has papers, and it's not like I want to sell him but I have nothing else to sell... I love my dogs and I certainly don't want to sell either if them bcuz if their breed I don't want them to end up in the wrong hands


Hey friend  I don't recommend you selling your dog. If you cannot afford his care then I would advise you to neuter him and take the time to find him a good home. If not he could end up in the wrong hands. Is he the fearful dog??


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes but it's my other dog who has the health problems. I don't want to rehome either one of them. I have to sell something to get my female into the vet...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Yes but it's my other dog who has the health problems. I don't want to rehome either one of them. I have to sell something to get my female into the vet...


Dogs are not walking checks that we can cash in when times are hard. I know it's hard for you but selling your dog shouldn't be an option, rehoming maybe but not just selling for cash.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you love your dogs but can't afford their care the best thing to do for the dogs and you is to get them to somebody who can. The risk you take with selling or giving away a pet that you love is that not all pet owners are respectable. I rehomed my female and she ended up in the wrong hands. I still feel bad about it. Definately check the people out that want your pet. Get vet references, visit their home, ask about other pets or kids if that might be an issue. If he's peeing in the house make sure to be HONEST about that so that somebody won't take him for an indoor pet and then be stuck not sure what to do (it's happened to me and its awful) also be sure to be up front about any aggression or things like that. Honesty is the best policy to insure that the dog ends up in a good situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I just can't give up my dogs tho, homeless ppl can have pets, not afford care but can give the best loving homes for dogs. I love my dogs, they r my kids, I wouldn't give up my children if I couldn't afford to take them to a doctor. So y is this any different. I know I can't give them the best health but I can give them more love than most ppl

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm confused? You ask about selling one dog but then say you can't give up your dogs. If you "sell" one dog to afford care for another then what happens if something else happens and you can't afford that either? Now I am not judging trust me. I've been in the not best situation ever and I agree dogs are like children. My pets would eat before I did if it came to that. But when owning a pet healthcare is an important part of that. If you can't give an animal a good quality of life then the love is meaningless. I have 9 dogs my last vet bill was over $700 and that was just routine care. That's part of owning an animal.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nvm, I can't just give up on my dogs. Anyway I think she's just allergic to fleas

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Nvm, I can't just give up on my dogs. Anyway I think she's just allergic to fleas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I thought you said you had already gotten rid of her fleas? You must understand we are just reading what you post. You stated here you were considering selling your male to pay for vet care for your female then in another post you say that you are rehoming both because you can't afford vet care and your husband lost his job...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I thought we did, we just bombed the house, they both were treated for fleas but there r still fleas in the house. And yes I did consider rehoming them but I love my dogs too much to just throw them out the door and into someone else's hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Get them on trifexis. It is a once monthly pill for heartworm, worms, fleas, and ticks. It is great stuff. It's around $20 a month or $100 for 6 months its cheaper if you buy a year also.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hmm I've never heard if that bfor, where can I get it? Idk if my vet has that

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Hmm I've never heard if that bfor, where can I get it? Idk if my vet has that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I would think any vet should be able to have it. My vet recommends it and puts it in their puppy packs when you first bring a pup in so I've got ALL of my dogs on it. It's a chewable tablet I squish sliced cheese up like play dough and then pop the pill in the middle and they take it pretty easily. We haven't had a flea or tick problem for awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It's also really good to use it to prevent heart worms. If not treated they are deadly and earlier this year there was a shortage in the US so if your dog contracted them there wasn't an cure.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Well my vet just recommends the frontline so idk y they wouldn't say anything about it. I will check into it. If I have to I'll get another vets advice

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Well my vet just recommends the frontline so idk y they wouldn't say anything about it. I will check into it. If I have to I'll get another vets advice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I've heard that vets get "kick backs" for recommending a certain food or medicine. I've been using it for several years though and I swear by it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok we'll ill see if my vet has some and try to pick some up and c if that helps

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

have you tried calling around to the vets and seeing if any offer payment plans. May not be for the allergy testing but with her so uncomfy they can maybe prescribe something to help alleviate the discomfort and maybe check her to make sure she doesn't have a secondary infection now due to the open wounds and scratching which is very possible. Also ask about insurance sometimes they know where you can apply and it is usually a low monthly fee like $10 or something like that and it covers basic medical care { the one here is anything in the vets office, check ups, emergency visits, vaccines ect. The only thing we pay for are out of office things like when we send in samples to the labs for tests}. I know not everyone offers this but it i worth a try to see if any around you do. Also contact the shelters , sometimes they have contacts they can refer you too for help at low cost clinics.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I've never heard is such cheap insurance. But when I can afford it I'm getting some damn good pet insurance, even tho I don't have any lol most places around me don't do payments they do care credit which I don't qualify for

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grande perro (Nov 12, 2012)

calm down , all u need to do is get flea drops and worming tablets and cream from a pet store. the kind of cream is for healing broken skin and redness for collar rash, put cream on broken red areas . u are worrying about nothing , if u worry too much u will end up with psoriasas u mad women


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Did

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok yu obviously didn't read all of the comments. Neither me or my husband have a job right now and nothing is making it better...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Jus from my experience-I had a pug when I lived with my parents and he had allergies BAD. Scratching himself raw. He got cortisone shots and some cream that helped. I know you said you can't really afford the vet right now, but have you tried Homemade remedies? Just to help her? There are a lot of posts in here, you can search for it, that give cheaper ways to temporarily relieve your dogs discomfort.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krystleo85 (Nov 5, 2012)

I know you love and care about your dogs, but if you can't afford them the best thing would be to find a new home for them. Do you have any pitbull rescues around you?

Pitbulls are notorious for having allergies and skin issues. They often require special food that is not super cheap.

If you insist of keeping them, you need to try switching her food. What are you feeding her right now? In general, anything you can get at a grocery store is not good quality.

We have our puppy who has skin issues (and no verified allergies, but his father is allergic to chicken so we are being careful) on Taste of the Wild, a grain free food. Bison and Venison. It's around $50 per 30lb bag. Between him and our female (on the same food, adult version) we spend $100 a month on food alone.

Dogs are not cheap!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

A. What state do you live in?
B. What are you currently feeding?
C. Are they outside dogs or inside dogs?
D. Did this insanity happen before, or after applying flea drops?


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I live in Missouri. They were eating purina dog chow but now I'm feeding them nutro. They r inside dogs and she had the rash once bfor but I noticed this one happened almost right after giving her the frontline

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain was on purina when we first got him. He had very dry flakey skin and his hair didn't feel good. We switched him to our dog food and have had no skin issues although every dog is different. Grain free could help. If it happened after the frontline it could be a reaction to that possibly. Maybe try a different flea and tick medication. I believe trifexis was mentioned. My in laws use it an SWEAR by it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ya I think I'm going to get that bcuz it's also cheaper than buying like 3 diff meds lol what dog food do u use? Btw my males name is Kane also 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I use 4Health. We can only buy it at one place here. On my next appt with the vet I'm gonna see about trifexis for my two. We used frontline for a while. That's funny  everyone always asked me "where's able?" Like Cain and Able haha I sent you a pm about where in Mo you're from. Might know a cheap vet for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

And just saw you replied

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol I was thinking about if I ever got another male naming him able. But I really like the names Yeager, Silas and Blythe. But right now 2 is all I can afford lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl said:


> Lol I was thinking about if I ever got another male naming him able. But I really like the names Yeager, Silas and Blythe. But right now 2 is all I can afford lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I hear ya. Twos enough for me right now haha

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

You are all over the board. My heart goes out to you and your husband because you lost your jobs. Go to google, type in "financial assistance for dogs" I found about 8 organizations that will offer financial assistance to people in need of caring for their dogs that need care or will have to give them up. I will tell you, you may have to jump through some hoops and prove financial need and have a vet reference but they can help. 

Sounds like a food and/or flea allergy. Get a better grade food the first ingredient should be a protein, stay away from chicken, try grain free. I purchase Blue Buffalo salmon and sweet potato. For a 30lb bag in Ohio is $56. Kind of high but with two dogs and adding raw veggies it lasts over a month, don't follow the recommended portions, My 80lb gets a 1 1/2c a day with raw veggies and he is satisfied and full. By then you can save up for the next bag (it's on sale a lot) You don't have to get this brand, it's just what he would eat. Bathe your dog in Dawn dish soap and rinse/dry well. The fleas will drop off. Dry rashed area well, put on cortisone or benadryl cream put a shirt on the dog so she can't lick it off or offer benadryl (get vet dosage recommendation for your dog). Vacuum, vacuum, vacuum and remove the bag or dispose of debris in trash bag outside in can, especially under furniture, fleas love dark spaces and corners. Place a pan of water with dish soap is a safe place where dogs can't reach or drink, fleas on carpet will be trapped and drown. I am not a vet nor a tech but this is what worked for me. Get a good flea treatment, you can order online (cheaper)

Develop a good relationship with a vet of your choice, I developed such a great relationship that when my boy needed major knee surgery he was willing to allow me to post date checks bi-weekly in order to pay the bill off and it wasn't chump change. Due to our relationship he has allowed me to do this even with simple visits where other's are required to pay up front or get Care Credit to pay the bill. Good luck.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I've heard that vets get "kick backs" for recommending a certain food or medicine. I've been using it for several years though and I swear by it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Vets do not get "kick backs" for recommending one medication over another. The distributors will run specials from time to time in order for veterinarians to stock up on medicines, particularly flea/tick and heartworm preventatives, but the specials are not in the form of payments. The special offers tend to be delayed billing, where if the vet purchases 100-200 cartons, the bill can be paid over a 6 month periiod.

The same holds true for prescription diets.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dawn dish soap should wash off the majority of the flea meds. A little benadryl will help as well. Nutro doesn't suck, but isn't great either. Trifexis is what i use, but Ecko does get a bit sleepy for a couple of days after taking it. Diatemacious earth (sp) is an all natural dust that you can use too. Treat the yard, the house and the dog and wash all of his bedding. That will help a lot. ASPCAs are relatively inexpensive and usually try to work with you. If your dog has such sensative skin, I would recomend staying away from topical treatments.


----------

